# Hopefully to be a new sky customer



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all :thumb:

In the coming weeks it shall be finally time to move to our new house. 

Current owner is leaving the sky dish and he's also spoke to say will leave me the aerial splitter in the loft ( whats that? ) 

will leave the hdmi cabling between living room , office and bedroom tv's incase we go with sky or BT and want to multi room it. spoke i just will need a hdmi splitter. 

spoke that if don't mind getting same sky channel in other rooms and wont need a 2nd box ( good if that reduces costs? )and multi room.



Sky is new to me but i take it sky q is the box set now? mainly want it for the living room but if can have it in the bedroom it would be a bonus. More so thinking if go to bed or lazy weekend can put the tele on. 

any help anyone can give i would be grateful. pretty lucky the cabling is being left in?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be tempted to remove the dish, sky cable too. As a new customer you want new. They might put new in anyway but would depend on the engineer, if you get a lazy one he'll use existing.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Depends on how old the current installion is as you may need the cables updated for the new box.

The Q box is the new one.

The splitter is exactly as it sounds, it splits the signal but I'm not up on what is needed in terms of the multi room set up.

When you place the order with Sky they will sort the installion and may install a new dish (possibly smaller) etc


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi chum. 

I've had sky for a few years now. You'll find that the cabling to the other rooms will more than likely be asinine or double run of coax cable. 

The double cable will come down to the main sky box from the dish. The output signal from the sky box will be coax (aerial cable) and this will run up to the distribution box (splitter) in the loft. From there it splits the signal out to the bedrooms etc.

Sky q apparently uses wifi to transmit the signal, but I could be wrong. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

i did a quick chat on the sky website and asked that? could they use the existing dish ? the person said no but like you say ? if a lazy engineer he will wont replace. 

i friend i helped moved had his sky moved and sure the engineer used the existing dish ( i wouldnt of allowed that ) 

but like you? i would like new cable in stall but will they do it? 

can a engineer say anything about the hdmi cables? could be see it as a way to scamming them? im sure it wouldnt be there if your allowed to do it


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

to save cash just get a video sender and plug in downstairs and plug the receiver in the tv upstairs


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The sky engineers will only provide mew cable from the dish to the box (or splitter in the loft). If you speak nicely, they may give you some cable spare. Mine did lol. 

One thing, it won't be hdmi cable running to the other rooms. It'll just be plain old aerial cable. These extra cables won't bother them in the slightest, so don't be worrying. 

Don't be buying a video sender just yet. It sounds like you have all the cables in place to distribute your sky signal around the house, so you won't need one. 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cookies said:


> The sky engineers will only provide mew cable from the dish to the box (or splitter in the loft). If you speak nicely, they may give you some cable spare. Mine did lol.
> 
> One thing, it won't be hdmi cable running to the other rooms. It'll just be plain old aerial cable. These extra cables won't bother them in the slightest, so don't be worrying.
> 
> ...


I'd probably agree Cooks but might not be. I've an hdmi cable running between my main Sky box in the living room and the kitchen / dining room TV which is fed by a hdmi splitter :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

macca666 said:


> I'd probably agree Cooks but might not be. I've an hdmi cable running between my main Sky box in the living room and the kitchen / dining room TV which is fed by a hdmi splitter :thumb:


Fair enough bud 👍. I've honestly never seen hdmi cables used to send signal around a house. I didn't even realise you could get a hdmi splitter that will keep the signal open to all output channels.

Every day is a school day as they say lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got coax running to my upstairs TV but wanted HD in the kitchen/dining room so ran an HDMI. It's pretty much same as coax I've just got an HDMI splitter which splits one cable to my living room TV and the other to my dining room TV. Only issue was some splitters play funny with sky so you need to make sure you get one that supports sky.

I can have one TV on or both on at same time with no issues and it means I've HD on both :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As an aside I'm fed up with sky and thinking bout moving to virgin so not sure what extra work that will bring me but I'm hoping not much :lol:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

macca666 said:


> As an aside I'm fed up with sky and thinking bout moving to virgin so not sure what extra work that will bring me but I'm hoping not much :lol:


I did the switch. My quick synopsis is that the broadband is much better, but the TV is garbage. Sky TV wins hands down.

Managed to get a deal with Virgin to have 100mbs internet for £28pm and I have Sky ringing/emailing me constantly since I left to rejoin. They will offer me TV only with 70% discount over 12m so will probably do that when my house renovation is done. Not sure if I will go movies and sports again. Probably just sports...!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> I did the switch. My quick synopsis is that the broadband is much better, but the TV is garbage. Sky TV wins hands down.
> 
> Managed to get a deal with Virgin to have 100mbs internet for £28pm and I have Sky ringing/emailing me constantly since I left to rejoin. They will offer me TV only with 70% discount over 12m so will probably do that when my house renovation is done. Not sure if I will go movies and sports again. Probably just sports...!


Sorry to go off topic and i've searched the forums which is mixed feedback but why is the TV garbage from Virgin? I'd be taking the TV package with the same channels as SKY so curious to hear your thoughts. I've seen your post(s) on the UI on the box wondered if the new V6 box would be any different.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been with virgin for years now after getting fed up with the shy signal dropping out, I went for the TiVo box and we've got all the channels we had with sky plus more and we also don't have to worry about the weather anymore when watching the telly. Also got the 200mbs broadband which is awesome. My only complaint is the cost which does creep up if you don't ring and complain about it but other than that I can't fault it.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

macca666 said:


> Sorry to go off topic and i've searched the forums which is mixed feedback but why is the TV garbage from Virgin? I'd be taking the TV package with the same channels as SKY so curious to hear your thoughts. I've seen your post(s) on the UI on the box wondered if the new V6 box would be any different.


Sorry don't know if the new box is different to what I had.

Mine was taken out just over a year ago as part of the big kahuna bundle? Has a new one come out since then?

Anyway, it was laggy, unintuitive and very often when you're scrolling through the TV guide it would just exit. I could tell it wasn't just m being pedantic and noticing these things because I'm a bit techy, as I constantly heard my GF cursing at it. Particularly the lag between going from the menu to the to guide. Blacked out for a good few seconds, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Reading the original post only it seems he has a eye system which means you can only watch the channel in the spare room as the same as the main TV.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it Q you are having installed ?, if so i had a new dish put in (due to the old one not being compatible), they have to replace your LNB anyway, as for multi room you don't need separate cabling for this if you have Q, the main box gets the cables and the others run off wifi.

Its worth noting that you don't pay for multi room with Q, you just pay the one off fee for each box you add, so it may cost similar to have latest Q box over the older sky boxes if you want proper multi room.

Get the Silver box if you do go Q :thumb:

If you want new stuff just unbolt old dish and cut bits out of the old cable :thumb:


All information was correct when i had mine originally installed, things may have changed.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> Sorry don't know if the new box is different to what I had.
> 
> Mine was taken out just over a year ago as part of the big kahuna bundle? Has a new one come out since then?
> 
> Anyway, it was laggy, unintuitive and very often when you're scrolling through the TV guide it would just exit. I could tell it wasn't just m being pedantic and noticing these things because I'm a bit techy, as I constantly heard my GF cursing at it. Particularly the lag between going from the menu to the to guide. Blacked out for a good few seconds, which is ridiculous.


It appears to be literally just out even the paperwork I got still had details of the old box!

Still contemplating things at the moment so good to hear feedback :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

macca666 said:


> It appears to be literally just out even the paperwork I got still had details of the old box!
> 
> Still contemplating things at the moment so good to hear feedback :thumb:


Ah, in which case my feedback may be about as useful as a chocolate teapot to you!

I mean even if does have some of the flaws, it still does what it says on the tin. Just relatively minor gripes that can wear thin when using it every day.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

182_Blue said:


> Is it Q you are having installed ?, if so i had a new dish put in (due to the old one not being compatible), they have to replace your LNB anyway, as for multi room you don't need separate cabling for this if you have Q, the main box gets the cables and the others run off wifi.
> 
> Its worth noting that you don't pay for multi room with Q, you just pay the one off fee for each box you add, so it may cost similar to have latest Q box over the older sky boxes if you want proper multi room.
> 
> ...


Yes it will be looking at the Q box. That might not be too bad if it's a one off charge and aren't holding there hand out. 
Unfortunately can't go fancy as to be honest don't get to watch too much television.

But could always upgrade for over Christmas etc ha ha


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Only just had internet running since yesterday and looked at anything yet , but think the cables from the dish go into the back of the sky box. 

So how do I connect the sky to the hdmi possible cable?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

If you get Sky Q multi room you will pay an additional fee for the second box, and a £12 multi room subscription fee per month. When I took our subscription out it was an extra £40 for the box.

Deals can be had for new customers (Carphone Warehouse were doing a deal recently), as well as existing ( I got 60% off TV, half price Fibre broadband, half price line rental and credit towards my account).


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got SkyQ Silver and one Mini (signed up at launch) and I don't pay any additional subs for the Mini. I was told that you paid a one-off fee for each additional Mini you ordered and there were no additional 'multi room' subs any more. Has there been a change since SkyQ launched?


----------

